# anyone with kikos?



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

I just got a boer buckling and doeling, my first goats. I am curious about kikos. I have read that they require little, if any, supplemental grain for meat development. Anyone with experience? How do you like your kikos?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I do not have them but I have thought about getting into them to breed my Cashmere bucks to to so I can get a bigger Cashmere producing goat.
Now jut remember, you really will not be able to get a 100% Kiko anymore. There really is not any that are PURE anymore, they have been crossed with others.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

We used to have Kiko crosses, but we don't have the land to pasture raise them, so I can't really help you there. They are hardy...ours hardly ever got sick. My complaints were that they weren't much thicker than our Nubians. And their conformation sucks...sorry but it does. The Kikos are just bred for fast rate of gain on little food, easy kiddings, and hardiness. I didn't like their feet and legs much at all...but then again I am a dairy show person, so conformation means a lot more to me than it probably does to someone just breeding for meat. lol



> you really will not be able to get a 100% Kiko anymore


I wouldn't say that. There is a lot of people that have 100% NZ Purebred Kikos. Yes there are a lot of crosses, but you can get purebreds...they're just really expensive. :wink:


----------

